# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Diese Streaming- und Kauf-Optionen bestehen in Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Diese Streaming- und Kauf-Optionen bestehen in Deutschland*

						In wenigen Tagen startet Staffel 8 von Game of Thrones und wird dann über die kommenden 6 Wochen ausgestrahlt. In den USA kommt man dazu am Heimatsender HBO nicht vorbei, für den man ein Abonnement haben muss. Doch wo kann man die Serie in Deutschland schauen?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Diese Streaming- und Kauf-Optionen bestehen in Deutschland*


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

Ich habe nicht eine Folge der Serie komplett gesehen. Nur mal kurz reingeguckt. Die Thematik finde ich zwar interessant, aber ich habe einfach keine Zeit und keine Ausdauer mehr zum Serien gucken.
Außerdem, wenn man eine Staffel gesehen hat, kommt ein Mega-Cliffhanger und man wird bis zur nächste Staffel "zappeln" gelassen, wie bei 99% aller anderen Serien.
Aber vielleicht hole ich mir doch nochmal, irgendwann die komplette Serie mit allen Staffeln auf Bluray in einer Box. Wenn die nicht zu teuer wird.


----------



## redfield (11. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht eine Folge der Serie komplett gesehen. Nur mal kurz reingeguckt. Die Thematik finde ich zwar interessant, aber ich habe einfach keine Zeit und keine Ausdauer mehr zum Serien gucken.
> Außerdem, wenn man eine Staffel gesehen hat, kommt ein Mega-Cliffhanger und man wird bis zur nächste Staffel "zappeln" gelassen, wie bei 99% aller anderen Serien.
> Aber vielleicht hole ich mir doch nochmal, irgendwann die komplette Serie mit allen Staffeln auf Bluray in einer Box. Wenn die nicht zu teuer wird.



Zeit ist definitiv ein Problem, deshalb habe ich auch einige Serien ausgelassen. Wenn ich sehe, dass es bereits 17 Staffeln gibt, ist das für mich kaum nachzuholen. Die Sache mit den Cliffhangern ist natürlich Sinn und Zweck des Serienformats...sonst würde niemand weiterschauen 

GOT ist keine der Serien, in die man hin und wieder mal reinschauen kann...hier muss man schon am Ball bleiben, sonst verliert man schnell jeden Überblick. Die 8. Staffel ist hier allerdings die letzte und somit ist die Sache recht überschaubar. Wenn du die Serie nachholen möchtest, kannst du an sich bereits damit anfangen...denn bis du bei Staffel 7 angekommen bist, ist die 8. sicher zu Ende


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

redfield schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Cliffhangern ist natürlich Sinn und Zweck des Serienformats...sonst würde niemand weiterschauen


Das ist mir bewußt. Nur doof wenn man da richtig drin ist und am liebsten sofort weiter suchten äh schauen würde.



> GOT ist keine der Serien, in die man hin und wieder mal reinschauen kann...hier muss man schon am Ball bleiben, sonst verliert man schnell jeden Überblick. Die 8. Staffel ist hier allerdings die letzte und somit ist die Sache recht überschaubar. Wenn du die Serie nachholen möchtest, kannst du an sich bereits damit anfangen...denn bis du bei Staffel 7 angekommen bist, ist die 8. sicher zu Ende


Wie gesagt vielleicht hole ich mir später mal die komplette Box.


----------



## pitbull3090 (11. April 2019)

Ich freue mich schon auf das Serienfinale. Hab extra jede Woche jetzt eine Staffel geguckt gehabt, um vorbereitet zu sein 
Ich kann die Serie wirklich sehr empfehlen. Es gibt Charaktere, die hasst man wirklich und das schaffen Serien und Filme in meinen Augen echt selten. Die Story ist cool und durchdacht und hat sehr wenige Längen.

Ich werde mir das zunächst mal über Sky Ticket anschauen. Das wäre sogar tatsächlich eine Serie, die ich mir auch als Blu Ray mal kaufen würde.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. April 2019)

Wohl die mit Abstand tollste und spannendste Serie fuer die ich mich je begeistern konnte


----------



## gangville (11. April 2019)

studentenversion über sky ticket. 4,99 pro monat


----------



## empy (11. April 2019)

Mal schauen, wo ich das schaue.

Aber 15€ aufwärts finde ich schon dreist. Vielleicht besorge ich mir den Kram mal nachträglich zum Nochmalgucken, falls das in einem vertretbaren Format vermarktet wird. Glaube ich aber nicht dran.


----------



## Sergenrazor (11. April 2019)

Leider bietet Sky Ticlet nur 720p und Stereo Sound.


----------



## INU.ID (11. April 2019)

*Ob Spaß oder nicht, ich bitte von Äußerungen Richtung illegalem Bezug (und/oder das verlinken/erwähnen entsprechender Quellen/Webseiten) o.ä. abzusehen.*


----------



## SilentHunter (11. April 2019)

Da Lobt man sich gute Freunde deren Sky Go man nutzen darf zum 0 Tarif. Freu mir endlich zu erfahren wer den nicht nocht kurz vor Schluss ins Gras oder Schnee beissen muss. Eigentlich muss der Schneemann das Rennen machen der war ja schon mal Tod. Mit etwas Glück ist das wie Masern für ihn gewesen und er ist jetzt Sterbeimun  Aber die Softporno Drachenelse scheint bis jetzt auch gut im Rennen zu liegen. Wäre doch ein tolles Königspärchen der Wiedergänger und der Pornodrachen. Hoffe nur das das Inzestluder nicht bis zum Schluss weiter Gift äh mitmischen darf. Mit den kurzen Haaren war sie dann noch unatraktiver wie sie  eh schon war.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (11. April 2019)

Sergenrazor schrieb:


> Leider bietet Sky Ticlet nur 720p und Stereo Sound.



Ist das sicher?


----------



## Palmdale (11. April 2019)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Ist das sicher?



Ja, leider. Und auch Grund genug für mich, es dort nicht zu kaufen


----------



## Hornissentreiber (11. April 2019)

> Diese Streaming- und Kauf-Optionen bestehen


Der Autor vergisst eine ganz fundamental wichtige, weitere Option: nicht kaufen. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Rollora (11. April 2019)

redfield schrieb:


> Zeit ist definitiv ein Problem, deshalb habe ich auch einige Serien ausgelassen. Wenn ich sehe, dass es bereits 17 Staffeln gibt, ist das für mich kaum nachzuholen. Die Sache mit den Cliffhangern ist natürlich Sinn und Zweck des Serienformats...sonst würde niemand weiterschauen
> 
> GOT ist keine der Serien, in die man hin und wieder mal reinschauen kann...hier muss man schon am Ball bleiben, sonst verliert man schnell jeden Überblick. Die 8. Staffel ist hier allerdings die letzte und somit ist die Sache recht überschaubar. Wenn du die Serie nachholen möchtest, kannst du an sich bereits damit anfangen...denn bis du bei Staffel 7 angekommen bist, ist die 8. sicher zu Ende



Sorry aber ich finde die Aussage "sonst würde keiner weiterschauen" unglücklich. Es gab früher genug Serien die ohne dem Blödsinn ausgekommen sind und trotzdem haben es die Leute geschsut. Warum? Weil sie gut waren


----------



## Ozz (11. April 2019)

720p-Steinzeit bei Sky will ich mir bei der Serie nun wirklich nicht antun, deshalb:

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen welche der Kauf-Quellen (Maxdome/iTunes/Amazon/Play) in Sachen Bild/Tonqualität vorne liegt?


----------



## Laudian (11. April 2019)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Ist das sicher?



Ja, SkyGo ist der letzte Dreck. Also wirklich. Ich habe darüber jahrelang Formel 1 geguckt (Inzwischen gibt es glücklicherweise F1TV), es ist wirklich unfassbar was einem da für gutes Geld geboten wird. Bei Sportwiederholungen konnte man jahrelang nicht vor- / zurückspulen, die Qualität ist zwischendurch immer wieder unterirdisch, und wohl einmalig für Bezahlfersenehen muss man zusätzlich noch jedes Mal Werbespots sehen, wenn man irgendetwas startet.
Bei mobilen Geräten wurde unterbunden, dass man das Bild über einen Fernseher abspielt, bei Filmen und Serien merkt sich die Software nicht, wo man aufgehört hat, sehr viele Sachen sind auch nur auf Deutsch und nicht zweisprachig verfügbar...

Das Internet ist bei Sky immer noch Neuland. Ich bin wirklich froh, dass Formel 1 inzwischen direkt über F1TV verfügbar ist, die haben ein modernes Angebot mit super Qualität, Bild in Bild Funktion, Sprachauswahl (und reine Tonspuren) und vielem mehr. Funktioniert zwar noch nicht alles rund, aber es wird fortlaufend besser.

Die Content Provider brauchen sich echt nicht wundern, dass die halbe Welt Game of Thrones lieber illegal runterlädt, wenn die illegalen Anbieter einfach eine bessere Qualität bieten als die legalen. Denn im Ernst, 720p ist einfach lächerlich für ein Angebot, das 20€ aufwärts im Monat kostet.


----------



## Lotto (11. April 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wo ich das schaue.
> 
> Aber 15€ aufwärts finde ich schon dreist. Vielleicht besorge ich mir den Kram mal nachträglich zum Nochmalgucken, falls das in einem vertretbaren Format vermarktet wird. Glaube ich aber nicht dran.



Auf Blu-Ray bezahlst du in nem halben Jahr 30-40 Euro. Zusammen mit den zeitlichen Vorteil (der nunmal Geld wert ist) sind 15 Euro doch recht überschaubar. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass man für die Kosten ja nicht nur die Serie bekommt, sondern einen zeitlich begrenzten Zugang zu mehr Inhalten (andere Serien etc.) ist der Preis noch annehmbarer als er eigentlich schon ist. Wenn dann noch mehr als eine Person vor der Kiste sitzen ist es fast schon geschenkt.


----------



## Lotto (11. April 2019)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ja, SkyGo ist der letzte Dreck. Also wirklich. Ich habe darüber jahrelang Formel 1 geguckt (Inzwischen gibt es glücklicherweise F1TV), es ist wirklich unfassbar was einem da für gutes Geld geboten wird. Bei Sportwiederholungen konnte man jahrelang nicht vor- / zurückspulen, die Qualität ist zwischendurch immer wieder unterirdisch, und wohl einmalig für Bezahlfersenehen muss man zusätzlich noch jedes Mal Werbespots sehen, wenn man irgendetwas startet.
> Bei mobilen Geräten wurde unterbunden, dass man das Bild über einen Fernseher abspielt, bei Filmen und Serien merkt sich die Software nicht, wo man aufgehört hat, sehr viele Sachen sind auch nur auf Deutsch und nicht zweisprachig verfügbar...
> 
> Das Internet ist bei Sky immer noch Neuland. Ich bin wirklich froh, dass Formel 1 inzwischen direkt über F1TV verfügbar ist, die haben ein modernes Angebot mit super Qualität, Bild in Bild Funktion, Sprachauswahl (und reine Tonspuren) und vielem mehr. Funktioniert zwar noch nicht alles rund, aber es wird fortlaufend besser.
> ...



Du hast noch vergessen, dass seitdem Sky Go nur noch über die "Sky-Go-App" funktioniert die Werbung vor den Sendungen nichtmehr geblockt werden kann und (was noch schlimmer ist) es gibt keine Möglichkeit mehr Sportwiederholungen zu sehen, d.h. verpasst man ein Spiel live war es das. Keine Wiederholung, nix, nada.


----------



## AngelJdF (11. April 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich finde die Aussage "sonst würde keiner weiterschauen" unglücklich. Es gab früher genug Serien die ohne dem Blödsinn ausgekommen sind und trotzdem haben es die Leute geschsut. Warum? Weil sie gut waren



Heutzutage braucht ja sogar eine N-TV Dokumentation über den 2. Weltkrieg vor der Werbung einen Cliffhanger. RTL muss um 20:14 Uhr den halben Film spoilern, vor Angst niemand schaut zu usw. usw.


----------



## massaker (11. April 2019)

Ist das etwa nicht so, dass über Sky Q diesmal sogar in 4K/UHD ausgestrahlt werden soll? Habe mich schon auf "endlich GoT in 4K" gefreut... (erste Staffel in upscale-4K zählt nicht)


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

Ich habe mir dafür mal Sky Ticket geholt, habe es bisher nur am iPad geschaut und da langt die Auflösung locker, am PC oder Fernseher vielleicht etwas anderes, habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## azzih (11. April 2019)

werds wohl wie letztes mal bei itunes kaufen. Auf schlechte Qualität bei Sky hab ich keine Lust. Und die 2,80 oder was das pro Folge kostet kann ich mir auch grad noch so leisten


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2019)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Der Autor vergisst eine ganz fundamental wichtige, weitere Option: nicht kaufen.
> 
> Munter bleiben!



Der Autor hat sich vor allem auch all zu offensichtlich bei der Gamestar "inspirieren" lassen: Sky, Amazon & RTL 2 - So guckt ihr Game of Thrones Staffel 8


----------



## Rollora (11. April 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der Autor hat sich vor allem auch all zu offensichtlich bei der Gamestar "inspirieren" lassen: Sky, Amazon & RTL 2 - So guckt ihr Game of Thrones Staffel 8



WTF das ist derselbe Artikel nur umformuliert:


> *Wie ihr Staffel 8 von Game of Thrones in Deutschland gucken könnt*


vs


			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> *Diese Streaming- und Kauf-Optionen bestehen in Deutschland*



und:
_ Am 14. April 2019 startet die achte Staffel Game of Thrones_
vs
_  In wenigen Tagen startet Staffel 8 von Game of Thrones _

_In unserer Übersicht verraten wir euch, wo ihr die letzten Folgen der HBO-Serie in Deutschland streamen und schauen könnt_
vs
_Doch wo kann man die Serie in Deutschland schauen?_

Dann im Artikel selbst:
_Game of Thrones geht zu Ende. _
vs
_Der Winter ist da _

weiter:
_Am 14. April 2019 startet die achte Staffel_
vs
_in wenigen Tagen startet Game of Thrones Staffel 8 _

Das ist mir jetzt schon ganz oft aufgefallen. Da wird einfach Satz für Satz abgeschrieben und umformuliert. Tolle journalistische Arbeit.


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

Da muss ich sie jetzt doch mal verteidigen, was bitte ist daran außergewöhnlich? Was willst du denn sonst schreiben? Ist ja nicht wirklich etwas worüber jeder völlig anders schreiben kann.


----------



## mond702 (11. April 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> WTF das ist derselbe Artikel nur umformuliert:
> 
> vs
> 
> ...




WTF... Was soll man sonst dazu schreiben?? journalistische Arbeit...


----------



## Rollora (11. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Da muss ich sie jetzt doch mal verteidigen, was bitte ist daran außergewöhnlich? Was willst du denn sonst schreiben? Ist ja nicht wirklich etwas worüber jeder völlig anders schreiben kann.


da muss ich jetzt lachen. Ist das dein Ernst? Das sind quasi haargenau dieselben Inhalte Satz für Satz nur umformuliert. Das ist so klar abgeschrieben....

Und natürlich kann man eben solche Einleitungen auch anders schreiben. Das fällt mir sofort ausm Stand ein.

"Der Winter zieht sich gerade zurück, doch in Westeros ticken die Uhren anders: Für die Fans der Serie "Game of thrones" ist es nach 2 Jahren des Wartens endlich so weit: Die finale 8. Staffel steht vor der Tür. 
Für diejenigen die es nicht erwarten können gibt es eine Reihe von Möglichkeiten, wie sie es sich zur Gemüte führen können..."


und das schaffe ich ausm Stand wenn ich über ein Thema schreiben will und es nicht Satz für Satz abschreibe und dann umformuliere. Sorry, selbst Schüler geben sich mehr Mühe beim Verschleiern der Herkunft der Hausübung...



mond702 schrieb:


> WTF... Was soll man sonst dazu schreiben?? journalistische Arbeit...


Mit Journalismus hat das abschreiben, umformulieren und als eigene Arbeit verkaufen wenig zu tun. Du willst im Ernst sagen, es ist Journalistische Arbeit einen anderne Artikel einfach abzuschreiben, statt irgendwie noch eine eigene Note dazuzugeben, Hintergrundinfos zu recherchieren usw usf?

Wie schaffen das bloß SchülerInnen wenn sie eine Vorwissenschaftliche Arbeit über ein Thema schreiben, dass dann schon 100x beschrieben wurde und dennoch finden die mit ihren 17 Jahren eigene Formulierungen und 
Änderungen, sodass es eindeutig ein eigener Text ist, aber ein Journalist kann das nicht?

Wenn man schon dafür Geld haben möchte/bzw mit Klicks bezahlt (wird), dann kann man die Herkunft eines Abgeschriebenen Artikels wenigstens verschleiern. Aber das war es hier dem "Journalisten" nicht wert.


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. April 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich finde die Aussage "sonst würde keiner weiterschauen" unglücklich. Es gab früher genug Serien die ohne dem Blödsinn ausgekommen sind und trotzdem haben es die Leute geschsut. Warum? Weil sie gut waren



Kann jetzt auch falsch liegen, aber es gibt serien, da kann man einzelne Folgen jederzeit einzeln anschauen (gabs imo gerade "früher" sehr oft) und es gibt Serien mit einer zusammenhängenden Story, die Folgen- und oft sogar Staffelübergreifend ist.

Gerade letzteres scheint mir heutzutage vermehrt vorzukommen. Bei solchen Serien ist dann natürlich die Tendenz zum Cliffhanger sehr viel logischer.

Ich sehe darin eigentlich kein Problem. Klar sind Cliffhanger nervig, dafür gabs aber früher nicht so viele Serien, die praktisch ne riesiege 70 Stunden Story erzählt haben. Und solche Serien empfinde ich als Bereicherung. 

Aber ich hab vor 10+ Jahren auch bei weitem nicht so viele Serien geschaut, wie heute, daher kann mich der Eindruck auch täuschen...


----------



## Laudian (11. April 2019)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Gerade letzteres scheint mir heutzutage vermehrt vorzukommen. Bei solchen Serien ist dann natürlich die Tendenz zum Cliffhanger sehr viel logischer.



Das ist auch einfach eine logische technische Entwicklung. Früher konnte man keine zusammenhängenden Serien machen, weil es einfach üblich war, dass man auch mal eine Folge verpasst hat. Die Leute wären dann nicht mehr wiedergekommen, weil sie der Story nicht mehr Folgen können, dementsprechend musste die einzelnen Folgen unabhängig voneinander sein.

Heute hat jeder einen Festplattenreceiver der Serien automatisch aufnimmt oder guckt auf Netflix etc, da kann man die Folgen irgendwie nachholen wenn man mal eine verpasst.


----------



## sterreich (12. April 2019)

Laudian schrieb:


> Die Content Provider brauchen sich echt nicht wundern, dass die halbe Welt Game of Thrones lieber illegal runterlädt, wenn die illegalen Anbieter einfach eine bessere Qualität bieten als die legalen. Denn im Ernst, 720p ist einfach lächerlich für ein Angebot, das 20€ aufwärts im Monat kostet.


Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Wo glaubst du bekommen die illegalen Anbieter die Folgen her?
Da wird man am ehesten von HBO direkt runterladen.

Wer übrigens NordVPN hat oder sowieso mit VPN liebäugelt (bei der gesetzlichen/politischen Entwicklung in GER und AUT ja durchaus zu überlegen): Wenn man sich zum nächstgelegenen Server verbindet bekommt man das US-Angebot von diversen Anbietern (Netflix, HBO, Hulu,...). Man hat also US-Streaming ohne die Geschwindigkeitsnachteile der Entfernung.
Ausgenommen Server in Ländern die selber ein großes Angebot haben (UK, Kanada, Japan iirc)


----------



## Jazz_ (12. April 2019)

Google store kann ich empfehlen. Keine lästige Alterskontrolle und in englisch.


----------

